# why jumpers don't do hunters.



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

dont feel bad that's exactly how my TB eventer/jumper is. since he was so cute we thought we'd b able to use him as a hunter/eq horse, well he had different ideas about that. 

He's absolutely beautiful in dressage, but he gets bored if we do too much, but he LOVES to jump and when he sees a jump he hauls *** like crazy! lol it's so much fun, he always finds his distances and he can take a jump at any angle and will do anything with his body to get over the jump and make sure he doesnt touch a pole, but thats also the eventer in him! but when he hacks he can be as slow and collected but when we jump he just gets so excited and he's almost 16.2h but he has the stride of a 17h warmblood! lol

so i totally feel you on the whole hunter vs jumpers thing, but in my opinion i like jumpers better anyway, it's so much more fun and the horses always seem to get so much more competetive.


----------

